# cards.dll öffnen und bearbeiten???



## Master X (17. Jul 2004)

Hi leute,
weiss einer wie ich die cards.dll öffnen kann und danach auch die bilder benutzen kann???
Danke schonmal,
Master X


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (1. Sep 2004)

http://www.lugbz.org/documents/smart-questions_de.html

SCNR


----------



## Grizzly (1. Sep 2004)

Master X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi leute,
> weiss einer wie ich die cards.dll öffnen kann und danach auch die bilder benutzen kann???
> Danke schonmal,
> Master X



Beim Microsoft Visual Studio bzw. Visual C++ müsste eigentlich ein entsprechendes Programm dabei sein. Ich weiss es aber nicht sicher, da ich weder mit dem Microsoft Visual Studio noch mit Microsoft Visual C++ arbeite.


----------



## Roar (1. Sep 2004)

und was hat das in einem java forum zu suchen :? :autsch:


----------

